# spurious ZFS "dataset does not exist" errors



## AndyUKG (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,

   I posted this to the freebsd-fs list but didnt get any responces yet, maybe someone the forums has some idea on this....

I have been setting up a new ZFS pool to which I am replicate via  
ZFS send/receive a (raw) volume from another pool. After creating the  
duplicate volume in the new pool and having tested that it works (it  
does) I exported the ZFS pool and it gives me the following errors:


```
# zpool export nas1bkp
cannot open 'nas1bkp/iscsi-cctvp3': dataset does not exist
cannot open 'nas1bkp/iscsi-cctvp2': dataset does not exist
cannot open 'nas1bkp/iscsi-cctvp1': dataset does not exist
```

Its quite right, those datasets don't exist. But why is it even trying  
to touch something that doesn't and has never existed. Devices that  
actually exist are shown here:


```
# zfs list
NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
nas1                3.19T  2.15T   648M  /nas1
nas1/cctv           2.53M  2.15T  2.53M  /nas1/cctv
nas1/iscsi-cctv     3.19T  2.65T  2.65T  -
nas1/zfssend        28.4K  50.0G  28.4K  /nas1/zfssend
nas1bkp             3.19T  2.15T  28.4K  /nas1bkp
nas1bkp/iscsi-cctv  3.19T  2.65T  2.65T  -
nas1bkp/zfsrecv     26.9K  50.0G  26.9K  /nas1bkp/zfsrecv
```


Anyone any idea whats going on? Spurious errors make me nervous!

thanks Andy.


----------

